# Youth Hunt 11/20



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well it was my last youth hunt and I got a nice little buck its not a wallhanger but its the biggest thing ive ever got. Me and my dad didnt see anything until about 8:45 and we seen a nice 8 point but he was hot on a doe my dad grunted and tried to get him to come back. We'll we sat their for about 15 minutes and i seen this ones tail flicker in some brush and he stepped out at about 50 yards he started comming twords me then he kinda turned and started to walk away at an angle my dad told me to shoot I let it rip and dropped this boy dead in his tracks, me and my dad were so excited lots of hugs and high fives it will be a hunt i'll never forget.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats on the buck.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good for you !! He will look good in the freezer !!
John


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

sc83 said:


> Congrats on the buck.


Hey thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats, hugs and high fives is what its all about.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Job well done


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice job! Memories are the best part of hunting!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I see your from Trumbull Co. so where did you shoot him? Mosquito? Anyway nice job, now welcome to adulthood. lol


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice buck! Father son hunts are great, congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations! It's a nice Buck.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

ramfan said:


> I see your from Trumbull Co. so where did you shoot him? Mosquito? Anyway nice job, now welcome to adulthood. lol


Na I got private land in Bristol but thanks to all you guys!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on your deer! It's not the size of the rack that matters, it's all about the memories!:! Your Dad's a special man for taking time to take you out. Someday you'll get to pay it back with your own kids.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on your successful hunt! That there is what youth season is all about.


----------



## gilliesGirl (Sep 21, 2010)

wow really shoulda been my deer. who grounds thier daughter from hunting, kinda dumb specially when the chances were high for gettin a deer and it was the first day for youth, never forgive them but anyways congrats babe. proud of you


----------

